# dvd writer won't read dvd+r dl discs



## J4n3dt8nd79 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a hp pavilion a564n with a hp dvd writer 1040r that won't recognize dvd+r dl discs which I would like to burn movies, pictures and other data onto. I have tried Memorex and Kodak brand discs. Is the problem with the drive or the discs? I have no problem using regular dvd+r and cd+r discs on this computer. Should I get another driver for this drive? If so, where can I find it.
My computer has 2GB of RAM, a 200GB hard drive with 101 GB free, Microsoft XP Service Pack 3.
Thank you for your help.
Jan Potocki


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is your burner Dual Layer [DL] capable? From HP:

For recordable discs, the media type you purchase should match the drive type. That is, you should only purchase DVD+R discs for a DVD+R drive. You can purchase DVD+R, DVD-R, DVD+RW and any in dual layer formats if your PC has a DVD +/- RW DL drive.

Multiple layer discs generally store about the same amount of data per extra layer. For example a dual-layer (DL) DVD format can store up to 8.5GB* of data on double-layer DVD+R media, about twice that of single-layer DVD+R media. Only a DL drive is capable of writing to DL discs.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...nfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=408062


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Identifying the Preinstalled CD or DVD Drive*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...nfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=408062


----------



## J4n3dt8nd79 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for your advice.
I checked the device manager and identified my drive. I followed the link to the hp website but did not find drivers for my dvd writer.
I don't know if the drive is Dual Layer [DL] capable. I have not found any information about that either.
Should I try one of those driver scanning/checking/updating tools offered on the internet or try to get a new dvd writer drive?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There are no downlaodable drivers for DVD drives, the drivers are native to Windows.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have not been able to find anything that states your drive is DL capable. Your option is to purchase a DL capable burner. Unless your motherboard supports SATA the CD/DVD DL drive you purchase will need to be an IDE/PATA type drive.


----------



## J4n3dt8nd79 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you for your replies.
For what it is worth I opened the dvd drive and looked at the labeling on the front of it. The labeling reads "hp lightscribe DVD multi recorder r dl dvd r-dl compact disc ReWritable Ultra Speed"
Does this shed any light on the matter?


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, it should be a DL drive if it says so on the tray front. Neither of my drives indicate DL on the tray front. 
So, clarify what you mean exactly when you state it "won't recognize dvd+r dl discs." What burning software are you using? For software I'd recommend ImgBurn. Your drive is a bit old & may have seen considerable use in playing & burning & may be worn to the point it could still handle SL discs but not DL. Generally, one of the first thing to go is the DL disc capabilities. You could also have a drive that doesn't like the brand/type media you're using, although I've found that to be less of a problem now-a-days. It's worth a shot to try a different brand. I'd suggest Verbatim.

ImgBurn: http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The CD/DVD Capabilities Viewer will tell you exactly what your drive can do, and what it can't.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Elvandil

I've used that tool before, but nowhere does it say anything about DL capable. At least it doesn't on my DL Drive. Or am I missing something?? Wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If it's there, it's not in a form I understand. But it is definitely in VSO Inspector.


----------



## J4n3dt8nd79 (Oct 3, 2011)

I used Nero's InfoTool & Bustrace CD\DVD Capabilities Viewer to check the drive. 

InfoTool says "Read DVD-R DL : Yes, Read DVD+R DL : Yes, Read HD DVD-R DL : No, Read HD DVD-RW DL : No, Write DVD-R DL : Yes, Write DVD+R DL : Yes, Write HD DVD-RW DL : No."

CD\DVD Capabilities Viewer says it can read & write CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD-RAM discs & read DVD-ROM discs.

It says nothing about DVD-R DL or DVD+R DL.
Speaking of which, what is the difference between DVD-R DL & DVD+R DL discs?
I think I will simply replace the dvd writer drive. Can anyone suggest a good drive?
For what it is worth, I am using Ashampoo Burning Studio 11 to burn dvds.
Thanks for your help!


----------

